# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  Crítica a la Conferencia de Greca de Blas sobre "El Personaje"

## S. Alexander

*NO APTO PARA LECTORES SENSIBLES*

Crítica de la conferencia de Greca de Blas﻿ sobre "El Personaje" para el Círculo Toledano de Ilusionismo
por Sergio Alexander

(Hay un RESUMEN al final del artículo, por si llevas prisa)

Cuando uno asiste a una conferencia espera con ilusión una charla. Esto es, uno o varios señores exponiendo acerca de un tema determinado. Puedes tomar nota de los puntos que consideres relevantes, o bien relajarte y después comprar, aplacando al siempre insistente conferenciante, sus notas y productos. Algunos bromearán con que no esperan vender nada o con que son prescindibles.Espera también ansioso aprender secretos que le sirvan para asombrarse primero y después emular. Bueno, al menos espera poder asombrarse aunque posteriormente no pueda siquiera acercarse a imitar lo ocurrido.Espera, amigos, con gran expectación poder hablar al menos un minuto con él. Una foto, una carta firmada, un simple "Me ha encantado. / ¡Gracias, para mí ha sido un placer!". O también un "Me ha encantado. / What? / I'm me ha encantadour, tu mí / Oh, thank you!".Eso se espera, ilusionado, de una conferencia.Y llega Greca. Y te rompe tu ilusión (lo siento). Desvía tu ansia (en serio que lo siento). Desexpecta tu expectación (de verdad digo que lo siento mucho).

Llega Greca de Blas y no te da una charla: establece una conversación, con todos y cada uno de los asistentes a la vez. Continua. Sin pausa. Con oídos que le llegan hasta el corazón, del que sale una arteria llena pasión hasta su boca. No puedes tomar nota. Estáis hablando, estás comprendiendo, estás asimilando, está yendo directamente al bloc de notas de tu memoria más activa.Tu ansia de métodos secretos y efectos originales (raros hoy en día) es desviada completamente hacia el hambre de sabiduría. ¡Pero no exterior, sino de ti mismo! Conocerte, estudiarte, experimentar contigo mismo, jugar de nuevo como habías olvidado que podías hacer, hacerte las preguntas correctas para recorrer de verdad un camino que no sea el de cambiar cada mes de repertorio para probar el último boom que ha visto tu cerebro. Para recorrer un camino hacia un punto muy concreto: el problema no son los juegos, puedes dejar de preocuparte en buscar el efecto maravilloso que hará que todo el mundo caiga redondo de la emoción. El problema es que no sabes quién eres y por tanto los demás jamás podrán saberlo. Y mucho menos recordarte.¿La expectación de poder hablar con él un poco? Te abre una vía de comunicación directa con él. Dudas, desarrollo, lo que sea. El conferenciante se abre a ti, completamente, te tiende su mano y te dice: "Ven cuando quieras porque cuando lo necesites querré ayudarte".Llega Greca. Y te das cuenta de que se puede aprender a hacer magia. Magia. Magia. Magia. Hablo de magia. Eso que tú querías poder hacer cuando empezaste a estudiar trucos para ser mago. ¿Recuerdas ese gusanillo, esas esperanzas de hacer milagros? Se pueden hacer. Tienes trucos, tienes teoría. Solo te faltas tú, y Greca en su conferencia te da las herramientas para descubrirte y construirte, te da ejemplos, te hace vivir ejemplos y que crees tú mismo los ejemplos, te hace descubrir que en realidad eres creativo, te hace descubrir que eres mucho más de lo que crees que eres y, sobretodo, te prepara la mochila para empezar un viaje que nunca acabará, pero en el que recorrerás todos tus rincones: los más bellos, los más oscuros, los más cálidos, los más fríos. Una aventura a través de la cual podrás mostrar al mundo las maravillas que guardas en lo más profundo del alma.

En RESUMEN: léete lo que he escrito ahí arriba. Si no te interesa no lo hagas. Pero te estás perdiendo. No, no te estás perdiendo "algo". Te estás perdiendo darte cuenta de que tienes la oportunidad de tener el placer de conocerte a ti mismo.Un abrazo imaginario

S. Alexander

PD: *Esto es una opinión personal y sincera que puede ser o no compartida por el resto de la humanidad. Mi verdad. Y la verdad de mí. Y cada día, espero de corazón, la de más gente.*

----------


## Iban

:D

Y era ayer cuando decías que tú no eras ningún tú, que no te encontrabas, que renegabas de la magia porque la magia renegaba de ti. Que tu crisis de identidad mágica se había desdoblado en dos: en crisis, y en caca-de-vaca.

----------


## S. Alexander

> :D
> 
> Y era ayer cuando decías que tú no eras ningún tú, que no te encontrabas, que renegabas de la magia porque la magia renegaba de ti. Que tu crisis de identidad mágica se había desdoblado en dos: en crisis, y en caca-de-vaca.


Emmm... Iban, te equivocas... no... no... no fue ayer  :He: 

 :Wink1:  danke, ¡aunque aún sigo buscándome!

Un abrazo telekinético esta vez

S. Alexander

----------


## jackosky

Que maravilla. Es un problema que planteo muchas veces a mi mismo y a otros magos (no conozco mucho personalmente), el problema de la identidad, la personalidad y la mezcla de ti y actuación que entregas a los demás.  ¿Hasta que punto eres tu y no tu personaje?, ¿hasta que punto gozas la magia al realizarla? (yo amo la expresión de los niños ante los milagros) 2- (esa expresión creo que una o dos veces la he visto en la cara de un adulto y una de ellas fue mi propia cara cuando logre la primera retención decente frente a un espejo), por que seguir buscando el mejor Gimmik y el mejor juego....y lo mas importante....¿por que no simplemente hacer magia real a donde quieras que vallas?... ¿te has sentado en bus a ver la cara del niño de al lado mientras haces aparecer y desaparecer una moneda?, no se , es medio tarde y tus palabras fueron las precisas. Que lindo es encontrar en este foro comentarios tan profundos como este que has escrito. Llevo un tiempo siguiendo tus post S. Alexander. y has recorrido un camino difícil en la búsqueda de la verdadera magia. Eso es lo que diferencia a un mago de un truquero (no digo que el mago no ocupe Gimmik), pero es lo que diferencia al mago del charlatan...bendiciones y saludos.

----------

